# Friend Ready to Buy Hyatt NOW!



## jalexander (Apr 25, 2006)

I have a friend at a Hyatt presentation who is raring to go through with it 

He has been quoted $30,500 for 2520 points along with 120K Gold passport points and $1100 maintenance fee

Is there negotiation on the price point through Hyatt?  Is this a good price?  

What is the value of 120k gold passport points?

What is the upside/downside of him going through with this transaction?

Is there availablity at Hyatts during holiday weeks if he tries to reserve internally?

Any suggestions would be much appreciated


----------



## WORLD TRAVELER (Apr 26, 2006)

Which Hyatt resort is it?


----------



## SPARTANINPR (Apr 26, 2006)

Hyatt doesn't negotiate prices or the Gold Passport points at all.For 2520 points,my guess would be they are looking at San Antonio.There is no way you would get a price that low for that point package at the Colorado properties.


----------



## SPARTANINPR (Apr 26, 2006)

120.000 Gold Passport points would get you 8 nights at a category 4 Hyatt peak season.Those can also be broken up into individual nightly stays.It is 15,000 points max for a free night in Hyatt hotels.


----------



## Floridaski (Apr 26, 2006)

I would really try to get your friend to hold off for just a little while.  We purchased a Hyatt Coconut Plantation week directly from Hyatt after our second stay at the property.  We got home, I did my research and CANCELED the contract.  We then purchased a Hyatt resale, that basically had 3 years of points intact.  We purchased from an owner who had done a preconstruction purchase in Key West.  We purchased for a fraction of what the units sell for today.  We passed the right of first refusal due to the fact that the prior owner had paid a preconstruction price for the unit.  I booked a Holdiay week in 2005 with some of the points, booked some with II and got a reservation for Easter 2007 at the Grand Timber Lodge in 5 days via the Hyatt reservations system.  I can you tell from first hand experience, Hyatt will treat you exactly the same - regardless of how much you pay for your unit.  The folks at the Hyatt reservation desk could not be nicer.  I had an agent CALL me to book the Holiday 2005 reservation.  We had to book within the 60 day LCUP period, I had called about week prior to this date.  They only had one unit left, he must of put it on some kind of hold.  Becacuse at 9 AM on the first day I could book the unit, I got a call from Benny at Hyatt to confirm my week.  They really try hard to make sure you get full vaule from your points.  You could purchase the same amount of points in Key West and go just about anywhere in the Hyatt or II system.  The only exception being Aspen, as I would think that the owners will use their weeks the first year or so.  But, other then then Aspen - there is not many places or weeks you could get if you have the points.  I will also add that I own a high vaule trader Gold Crown in Cayman (Morritts) and even a week 7 RCI deposit will not get the value that Hyatt pulls.  Convince your friend to wait and think, save his money if possible and he can still his vacation bang for his buck.  Hyatt is an excellent choice, but please buy resale!


----------



## SPARTANINPR (Apr 26, 2006)

It all depends if your friend needs a 3 bedroom with Hyatt and/or the amount of points he's looking at.The big issue with buying resale at any of the other Hyatt's is the points.The MOST points you can get with a single purchase at ANY of the Hyatt's is 2200.Of course,Colorado would be an exception,but you aren't going to find any resale of close point value at Aspen,BC,or even Breckenridge for close to the price you have quoted.Do they want to use the property?Is it close to home for them?Do they want less points and just want to trade?I agree with Floridaski that you may get a better price for a smaller package buying resale.The difference with Floridaski is he/she bought a resale  CLOSE TO HOME,so worst case they can drive to Bonita Springs.Is Gold Passport important to them?These are some of the other factors to consider.Anyway,you
can't go wrong with Hyatt either way.


----------



## Floridaski (Apr 26, 2006)

You are correct, we did purchase Hyatt partly because we can drive down to Key West or over to Bonita Springs.  But, we also have enough points to trade almost anywhere in high red ski season with II.  And with the exception of Aspen, II has several choices that are on par with the Hyatt properties in Breck and BC.  The Grand Timber Lodge, Poste Monte Lodge, St. James and a few other properties are on par with Hyatt standards.  And guess what, I can get into these properties with 1300 of my Hyatt points.  I then still points left over to go on another vacation within the Hyatt system.  So,for us the Hyatt Key West purchase has solved our diffculity in trading into the highest season for Colorado and still preserves points for other vacations.  Hyatt does NOT give the points to II until the request is filled.  So, II fills Hyatt member requests very quickly.  So, even if the desire is to go into Colorado - even if you keep in the Hyatt system - 2000 to 2200 points is generally enough, as long as a 2 bedroom is big enough for the family needs.  The Gold passport issue was not imporant enough for me to spend an extra $10,000 dollars.  For that kind of money, we can just find a hotel deal on the internet!


----------



## Floridaski (Apr 26, 2006)

One more thing to consider, if you purchase a 2000 - 2200 point package in Key West the MF will run around 700 dollars.  This is even with all the Hurricane insurance issues we have in Florida.  There may be other resales on the market, but I am most familar with Key West.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 26, 2006)

Please, please,please ask your friend to buy resale when buying Hyatt and to join us at yahoogroups.com - Hyatt Vacation Club.   http://groups.yahoo.com/group/HyattVacationClub/

A little applied patience will reap big rewards. I know, I bought Hyatt resale and it's the best timeshare purchase I ever made.

Beags


----------



## jalexander (Apr 26, 2006)

My friend was looking down in San Antonio (3br gold).. he wants to overbuy points to make sure he can go away during the prime weeks with room to spare.. He isnt going to use the property, only to trade it and use it within the Hyatt system..

Do points really matter in Hyatt if you aren't going to use your weeks?

What does a 2200 point package go for resale these days?Thanks
jeff


----------



## Floridaski (Apr 26, 2006)

Go to Redweek.com and look up Key West, the best buys are at the Hyatt Beach House 2000 to 2200 points for $19,000 to $24,000.  These of course are listed asking prices and you can make an offer.  There is a listing of week 52, which would be 2200 points at $24,000.  It is listed by a broker by the name of Gordon Maibie.  He also has web site, you can also try a broker by the name of Seth Noch.  He also has Hyatt resales, I purchased mine from Gordon, with Chicago Title doing the closing.  It all went well and we got a great deal.  I would highly advise giving Gordon and Seth a call.  It does not cost anything to make an offer.  Many folks on this site have purchased Hyatt via Gordon or Seth.  If your freind only wants Hyatt to use and not the specific resort, he should just try to get the highest number of points, for the least amount of money at a resort with a decent MF.  It seems to me the MF for San Antonio seems a little high.  Also, I think San Antiono is a right to use property.  Two of the three Hyatts in Key West are deeded.  Just one more thing to consider.  But, I think most timesharers will tell you that MF get to be cumbersome and not a welcome sight.  Even though you love your timeshare you hate the MF bill, it would be best to try to keep it as low as possible.


----------



## MaryH (Dec 21, 2006)

Beach House and Sunset Harbour are deeded. WP is RTU.


----------



## Carmel (Dec 21, 2006)

Buy it! Hyatt will have you in their system in about 3 weeks and you can start traveling. Yea its nice to save a little dough, but how much $$$ is your time and energy worth? Wouldn't it be nice to have a direct contact at Hyatt? Can you imagine if every luxury automobile sale in the USA went through auto trader, auto shopper, used car lots and 1,000's of websites etc? Yikes! Sometimes we overthink, outthink and often outsmart ourselves. If you own it will you use it?, is it affordable?, and other than the $$$, do you like the brand, the location, your salesperson? Do you trust Hyatt? Yea I know what many of you are thinking, but after surfing a gazillion resale sites, I've now come to the conclusion that my time and sanity comes first (after my family vacations). Now if you're looking at Marriott, Starwood, Hilton or Trendwest, that my friend is a different story. Take the deal and the incentives before it vanishes. Good luck!


----------



## tglib (Dec 24, 2006)

Carmel said:
			
		

> Buy it! Hyatt will have you in their system in about 3 weeks and you can start traveling. Yea its nice to save a little dough, but how much $$$ is your time and energy worth? Wouldn't it be nice to have a direct contact at Hyatt? Can you imagine if every luxury automobile sale in the USA went through auto trader, auto shopper, used car lots and 1,000's of websites etc? Yikes! Sometimes we overthink, outthink and often outsmart ourselves. If you own it will you use it?, is it affordable?, and other than the $$$, do you like the brand, the location, your salesperson? Do you trust Hyatt? Yea I know what many of you are thinking, but after surfing a gazillion resale sites, I've now come to the conclusion that my time and sanity comes first (after my family vacations). Now if you're looking at Marriott, Starwood, Hilton or Trendwest, that my friend is a different story. Take the deal and the incentives before it vanishes. Good luck!



I'm not sure about the logic presented by Carmel.  I too bought HBH this year resale - and saved about 10K, had use of points not used by seller, and am treated equally by Hyatt as the direct purchases.  While it did take a little longer to get into the system, I resolved that by trading my 2007 points into II and got two weeks, and an AC - So with 3 planned weeks of vacation this year - the extra time it took to get into the system was worth it.  Remember, the additional fee charged by Hyatt goes to cover marketing expenses - and not the value of the product.  As long as there are resales on the market that would meet your points and desired travel period requirements, why wouldn't you look to purchase resale?


----------



## YoungCat (Dec 24, 2006)

Carmel,

Brother, I hate to expose you out to others, but after reading your response in this topic of “to buy retail or not”… with “Buy it!!” I decided to look at your other post.  Based on what topics you have replied to and your responses you are *OBVIOUSLY* a timeshare salesperson for Hyatt!!  Just a few of your responses over the last couple months… so everyone understands where you are coming from…..  

Dec 21st 


			
				Carmel said:
			
		

> Buy it! Hyatt will have you in their system in about 3 weeks and you can start traveling. Take the deal and the incentives before it vanishes. Good luck!



Dec 21st


			
				Carmel said:
			
		

> Gold 60,000 Platinum 95,000, Diamond 105,000 Also, I can get a week 7, great view for $14,900 plus 60,000 Gold Passports. Total Closing Costs from Hyatt are under $300. !



Nov 26th


			
				Carmel said:
			
		

> I know that if Hyatt adds New York, Hawaii, Newport Beach or any other future location, the price per point will always increase due to Hyatt's increased development and construction expenses. I'm not sure a "wait and see" approach solves your point shortage



Nov11th


			
				Carmel said:
			
		

> Hyatt on the other hand will give you some great boutique locations where the Marriotts of the world would never consider due to the limited number of rooms. Why eat at McDonalds... when for a lower price point, more flexibility, and guaranteed use you can eat at a Ruth's Chris Steak House?



This is my favorite, Sept 10th on the topic of “The whole timeshare business is dishonest. Very rarely I encounter truth. Particularly the timeshares that involve big corporations like Hilton, Marriott, Hyatt, you can't expect truth.” >>>  A nice defense by a timeshare salesman himself!! 



			
				Carmel said:
			
		

> Not sure if timeshare companies and timeshare salespeople are that unlike any other business - sure, their goal is to make money. Before I bought Marriott & Hyatt I often stayed at their hotels (and continue to do so). I doubt that any branded timeshares are going to intentially hire liars and cheats at the risk of selling a lousy week of timeshare - and perhaps offending their core frequent hotel guest. If I ever felt I was lied to, or felt cheated in any way, you bet I would tell as many people as I know. If I really enjoy the product (and the process) which I have, I might tell 1-5 friends. In the long run, the reason that I was attracted to Marriott and Hyatt in the first place is that at the end of the day, though I paid more than an off-brand, I knew the quality in the product and the consistency in service was worth the few extra bucks I parted with. Though I'm not a newbie, I'm still elated with my purchases and am always surfing the net for really good deals on additional weeks - now that I know the products works.


----------



## Kal (Dec 24, 2006)

The basic fact in purchasing ANY timeshare from the developer is their need to recover marketing, sales, salaries, and promotional costs.  As a rule of thumb this equates to about 50% of the "retail" sales price.  If the developer is selling it for $20K, you better believe the actual value is $10K.  The developer does provide a few incentives but those rarely amount to much at the developer's cost of the incentive.  A reasonable resale price should be about 50% of the developer price depending on supply and demand.

Having said that, if a person wants a very specific unit/week it might be extremely difficult to find it on the resale market.  So flexibility is very important.  The less flexible the buyer, the higher price (s)he will pay.  In some cases the developer may be the only source and you'll pay thru the nose to get it.

In the case of buying a Hyatt unit, the time to get your name registered as owner in Hyatt's database doesn't really change much between resale and buying from Hyatt.  The sale still has to go thru closing.  Hyatt enters new owner names into their HVC database at the first of the month.  Close on the 2nd of the month and you'll have to wait almost 4 weeks to have access to your points.


----------

